# DP tax clearance



## skj_84 (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi,
I have been working in Singapore on EP. My wife is on DP and has never worked In Singapore. Due to some personal reasons, we are moving out of Singapore to return to our country permanently. 
For me, my employer has already filed IR21 for tax clearance.

* Does my wife also needs to file any tax clearance showing zero income (Consider, the fact that she has never worked in Singapore)?


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

No, she does not need to file - unless IRAS asks her to.


----------



## skj_84 (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks for the info.


----------

